
Rate my startup: SearchTrack – Collaborative knowledge sharing through links - animeshk
http://searchtrack.co/signup/register?rc=120594565rcXCEQyvinJylCn%26source=hn
======
animeshk
SearchTrack lets teams and individuals collaborate to collect useful content,
contacts, products and services around any topic. They can then choose to make
this research public so that others looking for helpful resources around that
topic could save time.

Launched about 17 days ago. My team and I could really use your feedback.
Thanks!

